# Where to get lowryder seeds?



## LaserKittensGoPewPew (Mar 12, 2007)

I was wondering if any knew of an online seedbank that carried lowryder. It would be the ideal strain for me to grow at the moment due to limited space. I went up on seedboutique, but I didn't see them there. Does anyone else know where to find these seeds?

edit: Didn't want to dedicate a whole thread to this simple question...

has anyone thought of putting those fat *** earthworms in their pots? I remember picking  up some fishing earthworms when I lived out in California and they were GIANT. Think this would do some good to the plant to have like 2 or 3 moving around in the pot?


----------



## HerbiJesus (Mar 12, 2007)

just had a quick search, the only ones i found in stock are here.
www.420source.com/product/c/32


----------



## Elephant Man (Mar 12, 2007)

LaserKittensGoPewPew said:
			
		

> I was wondering if any knew of an online seedbank that carried lowryder. It would be the ideal strain for me to grow at the moment due to limited space. I went up on seedboutique, but I didn't see them there. Does anyone else know where to find these seeds?
> 
> edit: Didn't want to dedicate a whole thread to this simple question...
> 
> has anyone thought of putting those fat *** earthworms in their pots? I remember picking up some fishing earthworms when I lived out in California and they were GIANT. Think this would do some good to the plant to have like 2 or 3 moving around in the pot?


 
I have seen the earthworm thing discussed before, I would think that containers are generally too high a concentration of ferts for worms to be happy.  But, I have heard of people doing this successfully...may just have to find the right species.


----------



## DLtoker (Mar 12, 2007)

www.drchronic.com... I know Brouli has a problem with these seeds but I have 100% germ rate.  Also, http://www.soulseeds.co.uk/index.html looks bangin.  I've never ordered from them though.


----------



## LaserKittensGoPewPew (Mar 12, 2007)

Sweet, Thank's guys. 

As for the earthworms...I figured the fertilzer would be hard on the worms, but I went into my backyard for awhile and started digging them up. I think I have somewhere around 30 or so in the pot now. Hopefully the don't all die.


----------



## Dizoelio (Mar 12, 2007)

http://www.allsalvia.co.uk/


the guy is really awesome.  And it totally shows up as something legit on CC bill.


----------

